# Impossible d'afficher mes dernières photos



## Mac Chris (19 Mars 2013)

bonjour,

J'ai 42300 photo sous iPhoto et une trentaine d'albums.
Pb depuis peu, lorsque je souhaite projeter le dernier album créé (400 photos) via mon apple TV, celui ci ne detecte pas cet album et d'ailleurs propose une organisation des album qui correspond à un état de 2 mois en arrière.

C'est quoi mon pb? que faut il faire?


----------

